# RBR saddle



## patrick (Feb 3, 2011)

After looking for a cheap leather saddle I stumbled upon these. 
Before spending the money, I was wondering if anyone has used one and if its worth my $26.http://luxlow.com/products-page/seats-seat-posts-clamps-etc/seat-vintage-type-leather-road-bike-racing-track-saddle-fixie/


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 3, 2011)

Why not go direct to the source and save $6.00?
http://www.hiwheel.com/parts/index.htm
I have seen a few well used ones- definitely not a Brooks but adequate for occasional use.


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 3, 2011)

I've got one. It sure looks the part, so for the money it can't be beat.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 3, 2011)

For twice the price there are also Persons saddles:
http://permaco.com/


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 3, 2011)

And a little bit more, but less expensive than the Brooks are Velo Orange saddles:
http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/components/saddles.html


----------



## bairdco (Feb 3, 2011)

i had one of the RBR hairpin saddles. totally hated it. the seat clamp stripped out the first time i sat on it. and i weigh 135lbs. 

swapped it for an older clamp which worked, then the clip that holds the front of the seat to the rails popped out while riding to the liquor store and it opened up like a stapler and almost knocked me backwards off the bike.

total time modifying the seat to make it work: 2 hours.

total time the seat was on the bike: 15 minutes.

i put it on ebay with an accurate description of how much i hated it, and sold it for what i paid for it, 29.99.


----------



## patrick (Feb 5, 2011)

While I have you on the subject of knockoff saddles..I'll ask about these.
http://www.amazon.com/Sunlite-Classic-Cruiser-Saddle-Handle/dp/B000AO7GLW/ref=sr_1_18?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1296921925&sr=1-18
They look good and seem to have good reviews. Is it a good saddle? And are there any alternatives?


----------

